# Is there a fix for cable slipping in front derailleur pinch bolt?



## dbisers311 (Oct 28, 2004)

I've had an Ultegra double front derailleur for ~4 years with plenty of mileage and adjustments and recently the cable is slipping in the pinch bolt. I've tried different washers and bolts but it keeps slipping. I'm using a teflon coated aztec cable, it is a pretty small diameter cable; but it seems to me that the actual groove in the derailleur arm has gotten larger. Any thoughts as to a reliable fix or should i just give in and buy a new derailleur?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

whatever happened? Is it possible to scrape off the teflon and re-clamp it?


----------



## dbisers311 (Oct 28, 2004)

Turned out the cable just had a really small diameter. I ended up putting in a conventional stainless cable and it never slipped after that. That derailleur has actually since died and been replaced with the new ultegra derailleur; seems to be working fine.


----------

